# Knitting & Crochet Expo



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Is anyone going to this Knitting & Crochet Expo in Manchester New Hampshire? Here is the web site http://www.knitandcrochetshow.com
I'm going on Wed. Can't wait.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

The site reports that online registration has closed.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

I wasn't planning on registering for any classes. But there is suppose to be lots of vendors. So I was planning on just shopping .


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

Never even knew there was one but I can't attend this year as my schedule is full - sigh. Would have loved to attend the blocking class. Conflicts with Church time though.


----------



## Lesleyknits (Aug 9, 2011)

FYI Market doesn't open until Thursday at 7 then open all day Friday and Saturday
Have fun


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you Lesleyknits for the info. Looks like I'll have to rearrange my plans.


----------



## Lesleyknits (Aug 9, 2011)

Have fun whenever you do go


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

I just called and the vendors are open to non-registered folks only 10-6 Fri & Sat and 10-3 on Sun. I'm so glad Lesleyknits warned me. I would have driven 2 hrs on Wed and it would have been for nothing. I do plan to go on Fri or Sat. Hope to bump into some KPrs there.


----------



## tobi-kat-12 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm going Very early on friday......to secure a Parking space.....LOL


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

tobi-kat-12, I would like to go Friday also. But first I have to check with my friend. We were planning on Wed. so I hope when I see her tomorrow she can go on Fri.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Wish I knew about this earlier...


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

I really wanted to go but live a bit far away. Couldn't get any of my knitting friends to go with me!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Is this an annual event? We can't go this year, but will put it on the calendar for next year.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I am planning on attending the vendor part on Sat. If you get the Hippo, there is a coupon for buy one admission ($5), get the second admission free. My daughter and I are hoping to see some fabulous yarn (like we need more)!


----------



## Ggranof3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi, I am really interested in going, will be travelling through N.H. likely Wednesday or Thursday next week. I want to stop at Keepsake quilting could you tell me if Manchester is anywhere near that.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

No, it is about 1.5 to 2 hours north of Manchester. If you have the time, it is a nice ride and a beautiful spot to drive to. Also, Keepsake is a favorite of mine to shop.


----------



## Ggranof3 (Feb 22, 2013)

I see that if you are not registered for a class you can not get in to shop till Friday, will see if I can get DH to hang in till then as we are heading up into Canada for the weekend.


----------

